# Sticky  ca18det into 88 pulsar with a ca18de



## dreadedboost (Feb 9, 2005)

I have searched tons and cant seem to get it figured out right. I want to know if you can use the existing wiring with the turbo ecu, but i've heard that you have to add resistors to the injector wiring. other than that it all is pretty straight forward seeing that its the same engine. any other things i should know, any help is greatly appreciated. zach


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

www.ctech.ca/Martin/CA18DET conversion.pdf 

right click and save ... everything you need to know is in there.


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

dead link?


----------



## EPH1ZZLE (Apr 12, 2006)

Crazy-Mart said:


> www.ctech.ca/Martin/CA18DET conversion.pdf
> 
> right click and save ... everything you need to know is in there.


do you have one of those nifty little docs for swapping a ca18de or det in a 86 sentra with the e16s ?


----------



## deron1073 (Oct 6, 2006)

Ok boys, rack your brains.... Remember way back when before you tricked out your Sentra with all the crazy shit? Where did you start, what did you do with the base engine, exhaust, and air before you started really digging into it?

Deron


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

Um....what does that have to do with anything>??????? Way to go on the most worthless reply of the year.


----------



## jrod128 (Sep 27, 2006)

does anyone know if that email in the pfd is any good i need a reprogramed ca16de ecu


----------



## project 12 (Aug 22, 2006)

question...does a ca18et bolts directly to an e15's gearbox? i saw in the classifieds in my local newspaper a guy selling 1, and ideas started clicking in my head.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

absolutely not. e-series and ca-series are way different


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

How exactly did this get stickied?


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

biscuits i asked myself the same thing. i need info for the swap. im doing the swap so i need info, you know where i can find it?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

sorry guys link is dead... my site went off about 3 years ago !... ill see if i can come up with the pdf somewhere...


----------



## MarnieJacquemin (Aug 28, 2013)

rest in peace link


----------

